# Least Expensive Way to Book a 1or 2 Bed unit for 3 days in Maui?



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

I got a great deal on airfare a few days ago and now I need to find a deal on a place to stay for the last 3 days on Maui.  It's 2 adults and my kids, 25, 21, and 17.

So I'm thinking I just can't book a room at a hotel but I keep thinking there has to be a site that gives deals for condo's for a few days of rental?

Does anyone have any idea's


thanks so much


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 25, 2016)

I would suggest giving dates needed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> I would suggest giving dates needed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



[Dates deleted to comply with forum rules.]


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> I would suggest giving dates needed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Rental "Want Ads" are not permitted in the discussion forums, so asking people to post their dates, is not a good idea.  You can always contact them privately if you wish.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I got a great deal on airfare a few days ago and now I need to find a deal on a place to stay for the last 3 days on Maui.  It's 2 adults and my kids, 25, 21, and 17.
> 
> So I'm thinking I just can't book a room at a hotel but I keep thinking there has to be a site that gives deals for condo's for a few days of rental?
> 
> ...



I don't think there are any special websites for short stays - I'd try all the usual rental websites.  I don't think you are going to get a discount for a short stay, because most owners prefer to do a full week.  With the cost of cleaning, guest Certs., etc., short stays are often not cost-effective for the owner.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think there are any special websites for short stays - I'd try all the usual rental websites.  I don't think you are going to get a discount for a short stay, because most owners prefer to do a full week.  With the cost of cleaning, guest Certs., etc., short stays are often not cost-effective for the owner.



Thanks Denise, that is the info I was looking for....


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 25, 2016)

I would look at www.vrbo.com or their parent company www.HomeAway.com. I've used them to stay in a couple of places on the Big Island and several apartments in Europe, and I've had good experiences. Just make sure the property you select has plenty of positive reviews. 

Another possibility is www.airbnb.com. I've found they have more properties where the owner lives there and either leaves for your stay, or you get a room in their house. That's not really for me, but some people really enjoy the experience.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 25, 2016)

Look at travelzoo.com. There is a condo at Kihei 1 or 2 bedroom less than $200 a night. I.was looking for deal for a coworker who is attending a wedding in wailea in August


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

emuyshondt said:


> I would look at www.vrbo.com or their parent company www.HomeAway.com. I've used them to stay in a couple of places on the Big Island and several apartments in Europe, and I've had good experiences. Just make sure the property you select has plenty of positive reviews.
> 
> Another possibility is www.airbnb.com. I've found they have more properties where the owner lives there and either leaves for your stay, or you get a room in their house. That's not really for me, but some people really enjoy the experience.



Hi,

A friend had told me about a really bad experience she had with vrbo.com, in that when she showed up for her paid rental for a week in Hawaii that she had multiple issues... so I was nervous to try them.  I'm going to look at the other places.... I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

lily28 said:


> Look at travelzoo.com. There is a condo at Kihei 1 or 2 bedroom less than $200 a night. I.was looking for deal for a coworker who is attending a wedding in wailea in August



Lilly, thanks, I always forget about travelzoo...


----------



## PamMo (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know what a "deal" is to you, but Marriott Destinations Club members can book short stays (I just tacked on a few days at MOC to one of my reservations at another resort). You might try posting a want ad in the Marketplace, or PM some Marriott owners who rent out their points.

DRI members can also book short stays at the resort on the north end of Ka'anapali. Members with a lot of points get a discounted rate on reservations.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 25, 2016)

If I had 3 orphan days, I'd explore the other side of Maui and drive the road to Hana and then spend two nights there.  It is a completely different experience than the touristy side of Maui.  

The upside is that most lodging on that side of the island accepts 2-3 night rentals.  

Please don't discount VRBO.  I've booked nearly a dozen rentals with them (including Hawaii) and have had nothing but excellent experiences with them.  The key is to look for 5-star rated places with more than a dozen recent reviews.  I also will not book with anyone who doesn't respond to my inquiry within 24 hours.  The last thing I want is an unresponsive landlord should an issue arise.  I also always pay via my credit card so that I get consumer protection, and now that they are offering it, I also book VRBO's consumer protection policy. 

Here are some possibilities that seem reasonably priced IMO. 

https://www.vrbo.com/652591
https://www.vrbo.com/185587

Good luck!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 25, 2016)

Lisa,

I truly appreciate your help in locating some good options and you offered up some great suggestions in that I should look for 5-star rated places and a responsive owner....thank you




LisaRex said:


> If I had 3 orphan days, I'd explore the other side of Maui and drive the road to Hana and then spend two nights there.  It is a completely different experience than the touristy side of Maui.
> 
> The upside is that most lodging on that side of the island accepts 2-3 night rentals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2016)

Lisa, Thank you for the help... I was able to find a 2/2 condo near the marina for $200 a night and this owner had over 50+,  5 star reviews and as soon as I inquired directly to his ad, he called me personally to answer all of my questions and talked me through the steps of securing my dates thru the VRBO site.

His condo has top of the line everything and should be a very enjoyable stay for our last 3 days in Maui.

thank you again for the help




LisaRex said:


> If I had 3 orphan days, I'd explore the other side of Maui and drive the road to Hana and then spend two nights there.  It is a completely different experience than the touristy side of Maui.
> 
> The upside is that most lodging on that side of the island accepts 2-3 night rentals.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 9, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Lisa, Thank you for the help... I was able to find a 2/2 condo near the marina for $200 a night and this owner had over 50+,  5 star reviews and as soon as I inquired directly to his ad, he called me personally to answer all of my questions and talked me through the steps of securing my dates thru the VRBO site.



Happy to help.  I'm sure you'll enjoy a change of scenery!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 9, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Happy to help.  I'm sure you'll enjoy a change of scenery!



I'm very excited that you suggested this as it will be in a completely different area.


----------



## n777lt (Apr 10, 2016)

emuyshondt said:


> I would look at www.vrbo.com or their parent company www.HomeAway.com. I've used them to stay in a couple of places on the Big Island and several apartments in Europe, and I've had good experiences. Just make sure the property you select has plenty of positive reviews.
> 
> Another possibility is www.airbnb.com. I've found they have more properties where the owner lives there and either leaves for your stay, or you get a room in their house. That's not really for me, but some people really enjoy the experience.



Someone has already reported a bad experience, but I wanted to second the airbnb option, which is more likely to offer short-term stays then vrbo.
We needed a single night several years ago, and I picked a fully-furnished one bedroom in Lahaina with glowing reviews for the owner and her apartments. Although there was a 2- or 3-night minimum, I contacted the owner and asked about the single night. She agreed, and the apartment was lovely, right on the beach, and completely equipped with beach chairs, toys, umbrella etc.! Not owner -occupied; she lived elsewhere in the area. Couldn't have worked out better! Glad Sugarcubesea found a good arrangement.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 10, 2016)

n777lt said:


> Someone has already reported a bad experience, but I wanted to second the airbnb option, which is more likely to offer short-term stays then vrbo.
> We needed a single night several years ago, and I picked a fully-furnished one bedroom in Lahaina with glowing reviews for the owner and her apartments. Although there was a 2- or 3-night minimum, I contacted the owner and asked about the single night. She agreed, and the apartment was lovely, right on the beach, and completely equipped with beach chairs, toys, umbrella etc.! Not owner -occupied; she lived elsewhere in the area. Couldn't have worked out better! Glad Sugarcubesea found a good arrangement.



Thank you, I'm excited as the unit I'm renting has beach chairs, umbrella's, toys, bogie boards, cooler and beach towels.


----------

